# Roots of Jazz: 1920s Dance Band 78s



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've posted a few of my classical 78 restorations here in the past. Today, I uploaded a batch of early jazz records. This is an area of jazz that only 78 collectors really know because very little of it has been released on CD. In the 1920s, every big hotel had its own house dance band. These bands fused ragtime, tin pan alley and the brassy arrangements of military bands into a peppy, jazzy form of popular music. These are my own transfers and restorations, done from original 78rpm shellac disks.

This first batch is all acoustic, meaning that these records were recorded without microphones. The bands performed into a big wooden horn that transmitted the sound vibrations directly into the cutting head of the record cutter. No electricity involved!

If you like these, let me know. I'd be happy to post more. Enjoy!

Sheiks & Vamps: 1920s Dance Bands Vol. 1

01 Yes! We Have No Bananas (1923) Billy Jones with Bennie Krueger's Orchestra
02 Ilo (1921) The Newport Society Orchestra
03 Tricks (1922) Emil Coleman & His Montmartre Orchestra
04 Little Boy Blue (1923) Phil Baker's Novelty Orchestra
05 Stumbling (1922) Yerkes' S.S. Floatilla Orchestra
06 Foolin' Around (1923) Isham Jones Orchestra
07 Yoo-Hoo (1921) The Newport Society Orchestra
08 Come Along (I'm Through With Worryin') (1922) Emil Coleman & His Montmartre Orchestra
09 Lovable Eyes (1922) Leo F. Reisman Orchestra
10 Cutie (1922) Yerkes S.S. Floatilla Orchestra
11 The Sheik Of Arabay (1921) The California Ramblers
12 Nobody's Sweetheart (1924) Isham Jones Orchestra

Links to MP3s

http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps01.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps02.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps03.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps04.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps05.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps06.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps07.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps08.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps09.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps10.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps11.mp3
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps12.mp3


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

This is quite interesting. I am ecstatic about music, especially jazz, from this time period although I am more knowledgable about swing/jazz from the fourties. This thread was very enlightening for me and it is quite interesting to learn a little about music from this time. Thanks.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I've got several CDs full of rare stuff like this. Just let me know you want me to keep posting more and I will.

The jazz history books don't deal with this music because they don't consider it "real" jazz. It doesn't fit the trueisms of how jazz developed in its early days.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's the next batch. All electricals this time. This completes the first CD, "Sheiks and Vamps"

Track 13: Clap Yo' Hands (1926) Phil Ohman & Victor Arden And Their Orchestra
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps13.mp3

Track 14: The New St. Louis Blues (1926) Ted Lewis & His Band
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps14.mp3

Track 15: Just A Bird's Eye View Of My Old Kentucky Home (1926) Jean Goldkette's Book-Cadillac Hotel Orchestra (Owen A. Bartlett, Director) 
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps15.mp3

Track 16: Montana Call (1930) George Olsen & His Music
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps16.mp3

Track 17: Strike Up The Band! (1930) Victor Arden & Phil Ohman And Their Orchestra
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps17.mp3

Track 18: The Darktown Strutters' Ball (1927) Ted Lewis & His Band
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps18.mp3

Track 19 Gimme A Little Kiss, Will Ya? Huh? (1926) Jean Goldkette & His Orchestra
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps19.mp3

Track 20: Japansy (1928) Carmen Lombardo With Guy Lombardo & His Royal Canadians
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps20.mp3

Track 21: It Happened In Monterey (1930) Bob Borger With George Olsen & His Music
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps21.mp3

Track 22: Do Do Do (Someone To Watch Over Me) (1926) Phil Ohman & Victor Arden With Their Orchestra
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps22mp3

Track 23: Alexander's Ragtime Band (1927) Ted Lewis & His Band
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps23.mp3

Track 24: Lonesome And Sorry (1926) Jean Goldkete & His Orchestra
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps24.mp3

Track 25: There's A Little White House On A Little Green Hill (1926) Jean Goldkette's Book-Cadillac Hotel Orchestra (Owen A. Bartlett, Director) 
http://vintageip.com/xfers/sheiksandvamps25.mp3


----------



## aakermit (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us. My grandfather was a professional musician in Los Angeles during the era these recordings were made. Among other things, he played in the Don Clark Orchestra. They backed Bing Crosby in his first studio recording session. In 1927 he appeared in "The Jazz Singer" starring Al Jolson. He can be seen for 7 minutes in the movie playing tenor sax behind Jolson as he sings "Little Hands, Little Feet" and "Toot Toot Tootsie." It was considered the first "talkie" motion picture and marked the death knell of the silent movie. He can be seen in this clip. He is in the band just behind and to the left of Jolson. http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=S2K_JzuX4FI&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13856031300566


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad this got bumped. I picked up a few Ted Lewis for now. Very good transfers. I've been picking up stuff at Internet Archives from the 78s and radio shows for some time now. Always great to get some clean sounding clips.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

These are beautifully restored. I expected Jeeves and Wooster to drive up.

This music is bringing back pleasant memories. Back in my 20s, I had the opportunity to play in a dance band at a Moose Lodge with a bunch of 70-year-olds, all old dance band musicians. One had the names of all the bands he played with engraved on his trombone bell. He had a million stories. He spoke of the Rockettes - "each one more beautiful than the next, and they loved musicians" - and the stunts he pulled, like driving past a traffic cop and stealing the policeman's hat to impress the girl. 

That band played a lot of Guy Lombardo arrangements. It was a challenge for me to play that fast vibrato. But I loved watching them relive their youth.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting these. Picked up a few some time back and snatched the rest today. You might want to edit the post... #22 doesn't loaded because it is missing the "." before the extension but I went to the directory to get it. Thanks again. :tiphat:


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

It doesn't get much better than this. It's from 1926.


----------

